# How to connect my kicker fuel line to my main tank?



## Neptune (Mar 23, 2010)

Does anyone have a list of what I need to add my kicker motor fuel line to the main gas line going to my main outboard?
I have been searching and not having much luck.
Do they sell a package with everything needed?
Thanks
Ken


----------



## Wobble (Sep 13, 2004)

I just installed another fuel line for my kicker also. I found that the fuel tank had a fitting on it for the kicker. You may want to check the tank before trying to tee the main line. 

The fuel tank company was Kracor and I called them for information (were very helpful, BTW). There are 3 taps on my fuel tank and each had a letter molded into the tank next to it. M was the main line (6.5" pickup tube), R was the reserve (3.5" pickup tube) and K was kicker feed (5.5" tube). The varying pickup lengths were so the kicker or aux motor would suck air and quit before running the tank dry. 

Before I put the new line in, I ran both engines from the one feed going to the main. I installed a brass switching tee to feed the fuel to the engine I had running. If you don't direct the supply to the correct engine with a valve, say just tee the line and feed both engines, the running engine will suck air and quit once it draws the fuel out of the other engine. So I put a brass valve that I operated back and forth to prevent that. Never had no issues, just was doing other work to the boat this year (rotted transom on a 2001 Lund Mr Pike, 3 months out of warranty, but that's another story, :rant and decided to investigate running 2 fuel lines. 

Good luck, check your fuel tank for an extra fitting first. If not, the switching valve will work also.


----------

